# ***URGENT - HEAVY BLEEDING FOR 3 DAYS THEN BFP TODAY?***



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

I had a natural FET on 26th Jan.  It was a natural cycle and my oft is tomorrow.  I was du AF on wed and she arrived on thursday.  I have bled constantly since.  I did a hpt 2 days ago just incase, and it was neg.  Today I tested as my boobs were still sore and i had a test left, so i used it and it came up positive!!!!!!!!.  What is going  on?  I am so scared and confused.  am I pg?  could I have been and now am not?  Is it possible to bleed that much and still be PG?

Please help, dh and I are on tenterhooks.

Nicola x 

****update - I went and bought more tests -cb digital and suprdrugs own.  Both show positives.  cb says 1-2 weeks and the sd one shows a line although its alot lighter than the test line.  What do you think?

***update 2 - dug the test from the other day out the bin and it showed positive?  It didnt at the time of testing.  Surely thats a good thing?  Does that indicate that my hormone level is increasing as it  showed up obviously positive today?  The test from the other day looks darker but am unsure if thats because its old.


----------



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

My advice would be to call clinic.... They usually give you an out of hours number.....

Wish I could say something useful x x x


----------



## SamiD24 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, I really hope that everything is ok for you.  My dh and I had 2 embryos put back on 20th January, I tested last week the day before the pregnancy test was due and got a faint positive, the next day the nurses did the test and it was the same but they wouldn't confirm it until this Wednesday as wanted to give it another week to see if the hormone built up.  I started spotting on Friday and it got heavier yesterday like a full af but seems to be slowing down a little now (sorry if tmi) I have called the hospital to see what they say, my dh and I are so heart broken and am trying not to give myself any reason to get my hopes back up as it all seems hopeless to me at the minute but your story is really encouraging that you still have a bfp even after bleeding (I am yet to do the test) please let me know the outcome, I will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Sami,

I got a BFP TODAY!!!!!!  I can't believe that i am pregnant after the bleeding that I had.  I am shocked, honestly.

Please dont ne disheartened by the bleeding, it just shows that you have a OTD for a reason.

Good Luck on your test day!!!!!

 

Nicola x x x


----------



## SamiD24 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, 
I have been to the dr's today and she has said to me that it is possible to lose one of the embryos but still be carrying the other so it encouraged me to do a hpt when I got home, it came back positive (faint again but there!) I am still bleeding a little, do you think that this is too soon to go another test or should it be showing as negative now?
I am sorry to ask you all the q's it is just comforting to speak to someone in the same position.
I have got to go back to the hospital on Wed, will ask for a BETA then but just sooo confused now (which I am sure you understand)
 for both of us!
Sami


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

wishing you ladies all the luck in the world


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Sami,

Thats great news about the hpt.  I'm like you and have to wait till tomorrow for the outcome but hopefully things go well for both of us.  What time does your clinic usually call?  Mine is around 5pm so it will be a long day!!!!

Fingers crossed we both get a BFP!

   

Nicola x


----------



## SamiD24 (Oct 29, 2009)

I am not sure to be honest, I know that the clinic closes at 5 so presumably before then, I think I am going to have to ask for a blood test because the nurses at my clinic seem really uncaring about my emotions at the moment. 
Let me know how you get on.

Fingers crossed and lots of      for us both.

Sami x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Aww Sami, that sounds awful.  At least where I am they try to be understanding.  When you go in tomorrow make sure you tell them what you want, it's the only way your mind will be put at ease. Maybe when they see you they will realise how much you need their support - hopefully thats the case anyway.

Good Luck and I'll be thinking of you   

Nic x


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Mammamia - Good luck with the blood test xx

Sam - Ask for a blood test, even if they make you pay for it, will hopefully put your mind at rest - can't believe they aren't being understanding - maybe they should all have a career change!!!xx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

*******************yipeeee********************************************

                                 


Hi Ladies, 

Got a call to say hcg is now 237!  It was 86.5 on monday so \i am well chuffed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                                 

Cant get a hold of hubby yet so I'm afraid you guys are taking the brunt of my excitment!       

I'm in shock at the mo so don't know what to say except thanks for all your support over the past weeks and months.

Sami - thinking of you hun, hope you get good news too. x x x 

Nicola x


----------



## Keep the faith! (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats nic, gosh you really have had a right nightmare of a journey, I'm a liitle worried my self, I'm getting very slight light pink spotting when I wipe, I'm going to try & get bloods sorted cos this is driving me crazy.


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations Nicola I am sooo pleased for you.   

Moo.x


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

that is such fantastic news i am SOOOOOO happy for you.  Especially after what you have been through in your 2ww.

PS i saw your post about clear blue digital test 1-2 weeks.  dont bother with them, all my girlfirend who have had successful pregnancies have said they are a load of ****.  stay away from HPTs now YOU ARE PREGNANT ENJOY.

xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

mammamia, just saw this and want to say that this happened to me too - although i didn't get bfp until 2 weeks later!!!  well done!!


----------



## SamiD24 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Nicola,

CONGRATULATIONS I am so happy for you.  I asked the hospital for the blood test today which they have agreed to do although they didn't really want to call me with the levels as they said that they wouldn't be able to diagnose anything from the count but I insisted on them calling me and need to go back Friday for another one.  I got a call at 4pm and they said as they suspected the blood results are still pending so will call me tomorrow "when they get round to doing them"!!!! I am so annoyed as I don't think that they realise just how hard it is to be waiting for this kind of information, it is like my life is on hold! 
I will let you know what they are tomorrow when I get them, fingers crossed they are ok and go up again on Friday   

Take it easy and relax and Congratulations again.   

Sam XX


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you so much lovely ladies - its unbelievable.  I am soooooo suprised but going to enjoy every minute.  

Sami, let me know how you get on tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you and have my fingers crossed!!!  

Still got a thumping headache so switching off for now but love to you all!

Hugs and   to you all

Nic x x x


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations hun, so so so pleased for you!!!!!               xxxxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks ladies for your congrats!      

Sami - How did you get on?      

Nic x


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all I’m new to this, I’ve been reading all of these posts and they are really encouraging! Im so happy to read about all the positive results that are taking place...it just shows there is still hope.  

I am 32 yrs old and now on my 3rd IVF cycle, had my egg collection on Monday 1st Feb 2010 had 2 grade 2 embs (1- 7 cells and 1- 8 cells) transferred back on day 3. 
Now today is day  11 and I tested negative with a HPT, I was almost certain it would be positive as I didn’t have one ounce of bleeding other than cramps and shooting pain from time to time. I had the usual funny colour brown/greying discharge (sorry for the info!) but that’s all I’ve had and I’ve been worried that I haven’t seen this implantation bleeding either!
Now I still get the discharge which looks like a lot like the pessary just a funny brown colour but it’s not flowing or anything...(sorry again!) I’ve had a really achy back upper and lower and been getting headaches..are these signs of a positive result after all?  

I did so much knicker checking too!...don’t think I’ve looked down there as much in my life much as I have during this 2ww!!   Now today is the 14th day and my period still hasn’t come but it was a big negative result, I called my nurse and she told me to check in about 3 days so that’s Thurs 18th Feb. She also told me that the pessaries could be causing my period to be delayed and I’ve also heard that not everyone gets a positive from a HPT and its better to do a BT at the doctors/hospital. 
This afternoon on my way back from dropping mum home (she stayed over to share the results of my PT this morning bless her!)...anyway I had cramping stabbing pains in my tummy but now they’ve calmed down a bit but today IS the day I would have come on ordinarily. 
Sorry if I’m rambling on, I’m just really quite anxious but trusting in God that he will make this time round a positive for us!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

cherrybaby, hi hun, sorry you haven't had a nice BFP today, but day 11 is veryearly - i'm surprised that they have got you to test that early.  Even one day can make a difference.

But the nurse is right, the progesterone will often delay AF - that's effectively what it is designed to do!

I hope things change for you hun  good luck!


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Sallywags, 
Thank you so much for your kind words  , I really dont know why I was told to test on Monday especially if you and even the nurse I spoke to today thinks so too. 
The nurse who told me to check on monday was assisting with the embryo transfer and said that we only had to add 11 days onto the 3 day embryo which makes it 14 days..all very confusing I think!  !!...so basically I should wait 14 days after the eggs are put back??

I'm just glad I have a few more days grace so I can atleast test again!...  

Oh just to add, the nurse I spoke to today has told me to come in for a blood test tomorrow, do you think it will show a true reading even before the 14th day after the eggs were put back which is now on Thursday 18th?

I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Cherry -   you still get your BFP

When I had my 2 TX's I was told you would show positive on a blood test 14 days after EC but it might take longer to show on a HPT. So a blood test tomorrow should definately give you an answer, you could also be having late implantation as everyone is different and this would mean your levels were low hence negative HPT.

Fingers crossed for your HCG bloods tomorrow.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Cherry - the blood test will give you a much better indication than a pee stick at this stage. good luck hun


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hiya Driver225 & Sallywags,

Gosh thank you, I actually feel quite emotional reading your comments, its so nice speaking to other women about this, and I guess its just comforting to know that someone knows how im feeling as I cant seem to concentrate on anything else right now!  !!

Do you think its weird not to get implantation bleeding coz im not sure if I had that or not! Just discharge really. My (.)(.) are kind of tender/sore but nothing major but then again that could be down to the pessaries so not getting too excited about that!
I cried soooo much last night and my hubby has been great, now im just looking forward to the blood test tomorrow especially after reading both of your posts. 

Thanks again


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

No not wierd at all - i didn't get it with either i don't think? The pessaries give you horrible symptoms - i always remembered that all symptoms mean everything and nothing!! They're all normal and expected, and may or may not mean you are pg! Doesn't help really, but it does drive you mad, doesn't it?!

I'll blow you some bubbles hun


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Phew...so glad its not just me then! Ive been on so many chat rooms and read alot of post about implantation bleeding on day 8-9 of transfer and thought 'umm hello wheres mine then!?'.

Sallywags it really is driving me mad, and to be honest I just want to know either way now just to out my mind at rest. Ive been getting headaches from it all and just want a 'yes' or 'no' now to be honest!

How's everything going with you?

Thanks for my bubbles chic!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

no probs!

the 2ww is designed to drive you insane - in fact from my experience, it's all fine until about day 8-9, then you turn into a raving lunatic!! I did test early this time i'm afraid, but i was lucky that he must have been an early implanter!!

good luck hun!


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Sallywags, reading that made me smile as I actually felt like I was going insane with every twinge making me run to the bathroom for a quick check!

Thanks alot hun!! I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## SamiD24 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Nicola,
I am so sorry I haven't been on here for a few days.  Unfortunately my levels have gone back down to 0 so am not pregnant, the nurses have said I had a chemical pregnancy.  I have been so upset the past couple of days I just want to cry and curl up in the corner.  My husband has been great although I know it has been sooo hard on him too but am lucky to have him.  Good luck with your pregnancy and I will  that everything continues to go well for you.

Cherrybaby - Good luck for tomorrow, don't worry too much about the negative hpt's because some ladies do just take a little bit longer to build the hcg levels up because of late implantation etc but not every lady experiences implantation bleeding. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and send lots of   your way.  Good Luck.

Sami xxxx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies

It's been really comforting reading your stories.  I too have the same issue.  I started bleeding on day 8 after ET but it didn't get very heavy it was light/medium but was pink and then red then pinkand now brown but very light.  My bloodtest was on friday and the nurse told me my hcG is 41 and they look fo over 50 for a pregnancy.  She thinks it is a chemical pregnancy but I now have to go back next friday for another bloodtest.  I'm soooo scared I think it is a chemical pregnancy but there is just a chance it could be alte implanter isn't there?

 for a positive!!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kim,

41 wouldbe a positive at my clinic.  When did you have your transfer?  

Nic x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

hi Nic

I had my transfer on Mon 8th Feb and tested on Fri 19th Feb...

Eek keeping my fingers crossed that it is on it's way up and not down.

Things is I had achy boobs with the hcg trigger shot and have nothing like that now.  In fact I have no symptoms at all just really hungry all the time!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Kim,

I had a day 4 transfer and my test was 13 days later meaning my embies were 17 days old by the time of my test.  If you had a day 3 transfer (was it?) and test 11 days later your embies are only 14 days old so I would have said a HCG level of 41 was great?!  If your levels double that would mean they would be at 82 on day 13 and 164 on day 15 and then 328 by day 17 - mine was only 86.7 on day 17!  Obviously we don't know whats going on in there but I honestly think things look good for you....

Fingers crossed babe!  

Nic x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Nic.....I have no spotting now....keeping everything crossed for you too!  Will let you know what happens on Friday.  

Kim xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

OK Kim, good luck!  

Nic x


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hiya ladies, 

Sorry I havent been here for ages. Had my Bloods taken last week and unfortunately it came back negative. I didnt have so much as a bleed until the day of my blood test (last wed 17th!) I still went to the hospital as planned but knew in myself what the outcome was going to be. 

My hubby has been so good about it all, he suggested we decorate the house in the meantime!  . 
We have an appointment at the hospital this afternoon to discuss when we want to try again. I just want to get back on it as soon as possible!

Thank you all so much for your support. 

SamiD24 im really sorry to hear about your result too, all is not lost though so stay strong  .

Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies

It's me again...feeling so anxious!!!  I can;t believe my 2WW is a 3WW!!  I have no spotting at all but no aches or sore boos either (which I did get with the HcG trigger shot).  So am worried that it is a missed miscarriage.  

Did any of you have different symptoms to the HcG trigger shot and still get a BFP??

Roll on friday can't take the suspense any longer!!

Cherrybaby - so sorry to hear your news....hang in there.

Kim xxx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi ladies....

I gave in to the pee sticks last night!!  I know it's bad but I couldn't wait!!  It was a digital one and I got a 'pregnant' now I know it could be a false positive but just 2 days before my test date and 17 days post ET could it still be false?

Kim
xxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

can yo get false positives? i've read on FF that a faint positive is a positive. you could try some different tests. are you going to docs for blood test?


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Kim - if you are 17 days post ET then I think you should be celebrating as that must be at least 19 days post EC......

I have had a BFP 2 days before OTD that turned into a BFN on OTD but that was 14 days after EC and could have been HCG remnants or a chemical pregnancy we will never know.


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am have a blood test tomorrow morning so will know by lunchtime.  

EC was 5th Feb and ET was 8th Feb so it's been almost 3 weeks now...

It just sounds too good to be true!!

Will just have to wait and see.

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Kim - the trigger can stay in your system around 14 days, so i would say congratulations are in order - you can't get a false positive otherwise, hun!


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope you are right Sallywags!  xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow Kim  

Nic  

x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I started bleeding last nigh...was pink to start and is red this morning with some slight clotting.  Went for my blood test but know the outcome.  Got slight cramps.  Can't belive it is over.  Must have been a miscarriage and the hcg was still in my system hence the positve results on the pee sticks.

So sad...

Kim xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

kim


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks hun. xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kim,

So sorry to hear that.    You never know though so remember to let us know how you get on when the clinic calls.......

Senfing you         

Love 

Nic x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi All

Got the call it's not good hcg is 6 so well on it's way down.  

I have an appointment with the consultant in March so will see what my next options are.

I just keep thinking there is something wrong with me!!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Kim - so sorry to read your news, hope your follow up can offer some suggestions as to what to try different next time  , it is so difficult keep going through this and getting our hopes up, there are not many things in life where we would go through something so emotionally and physically draining with such low chances of success (& at huge cost), but yet we keep shaking ourselves off and getting back on the god [email protected] rollercoaster for another go.


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kim,

Sorry to hear that your hgc has dropped, know from expeience how you are feeling.....sending you   and best wishes for next time if you decide to go again.....

Hugs

Nic x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks ladies....feel so sad but need to focus on what to do next.  Thinking of going for a FET using blastos next give my ovaries a rest and if that doesn't work go for fresh cycle agan in late summer/autumn.  I have to keep going until I succeed i cannot let this beat me.  I have been pregnant before (10 years ago) had a termination as we were too young it was with my DH so I am convinced it can happen again...i guess this is why it is so hard for me as I thought it would work for us.

Someone said to me that sometimes your body needs to learn how to be pregnant...being on the pill for 10 years your body has forgotton so it takes a few goes for it to understand what it has to do.  good way of looking at it just hope it is true!!!

Nic - Have you decided what you are going to do next??

xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kim, thats great that you are so determined - well done!    If you can afford to keep going till you get there!  It WILL happen x

As for us we have an appt at the end of next month to talk about FET at the clinic we used when we got pregnant with our son.  That was about 5 years ago and for some reason I think there was a problem with the embies being frozen earlier than usual..will need to see what the doctor says.  Other than that I'm going between stepping of the rollercoaster all together, and doing another fresh cycle.  We are totally skint and if I'm honest cannot afford any more debt but if FET doesn't work I might be forced to do another egg-share...I was really happy to do it the last time but after it never worked for me I was devasted and regreted it.  Feel abit  better about it now though, and will need to decide how desperate I am in the future to see if I need to do it again.  To be honest I'm totally wrung-out by the egg-share cylce that never worked in September and then the m/c that has happened recently from the only frosties we go off the egg-share cylce. 

I suspect we will just fling in the towel and accept that we will always be a family of 3.......  

Nic x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

I know it is so hard.  I am grateful that we are able to keep going but it's not easy.  I guess for you at least you can say family of 3 we are not even a family it's just the 2 of us.  Be happy! And I will be posting again when we go for 3rd time (lucky) I hope.

Kim xxx


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there
i am both heartened and saddened by your messages - of the good and bad news. I really hope those of you who got a bfn will be successful the next time.  

I have a question that I hope someone can give me some help with, I had what I think was a implantation bleed two weeks ago (bang on 6 days post ovulation) (this is a natural cycle). In the past few days I had spotting but very very little and yesterday there was a little more, not heavy though but more like a normal period. I did a few   tests but so far all negative. I am technically not due my periods until tomorrow.  I was so convinced I was pregnant in the past two weeks and so dying for it to be as we are starting IVF in April but as you can imagine had hoped to have a little natural miracle pregnancy.  

Anyway does anyone know if there is any other reason for implantation bleeds? could I possibly still be pregnant?


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Samb,

Sorry it's taken so long to get back to you.....

Unfortunately I can't give you advice but suspect that you know the outcome by now.  How did you get on?  

Nic x


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

I just want to say this feed is really good, I am on my 2 ww and so scared of what is to come and the out come of it all.
This just goes to show stay positive and what will be will be. Congratulations!!


----------

